# changing brochures



## ihc-1246 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Users,

I collect brochures on Case-IH and IHC tractors and implements. Who in this forum is a collector of brochures, too? And who is interested in changing brochures. I have brochures on many brands for changing. 

Regards Tim


----------

